# CPC Certification Exam



## uncapooh (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi...does anyone know how the testing will be next year for the CPC exam?  When will they implement ICD-10 CM codes and phase out ICD-9 CM codes?  I am an instructor and don't really know when to stop ICD-9 and start ICD-10 from my ciricculum.  Thanks!


----------



## Taynascode (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello 
I am in the same situation and I contacted the AAPC and they stated the Exams will not be switched to ICD-10 until January 2015. This means that anyone taking the exam through December 2014 will need to make sure they are focusing on ICD-9 for exam purposes only even though they are no longer effective as of Oct.


----------



## uncapooh (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information....certainlly gonna make our job a lot more difficult, but it is what it is I guess


----------

